# أسالة امتحان اتزان منحدرات مع الأجوبة في جامعة مانيتوبا الكندية



## طارق البخاري (30 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هذه أسألة امتحان نهائي في اتزان المنحدرات Slope Stability في جامعة مانيتوبا الكندية مع الأجوبة

مع محاولة لترجمة المسألة الثانية مع الإجابة

ننتظر تعليقات المتخصصين وبخاصة استاذنا الشنقيطي على هذا الموضوع


----------



## احمد محمد عبودي (4 أغسطس 2008)

شاكر ياأخ أبو حمزة انت تستاهل كل خير
وربنا يجعل ماتفعله من خدمة لأسرة وطلبة هندسة المناجم في ميزان أعمالك باذن الله


----------



## احمد محمد عبودي (5 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لكم علي المساعدة


----------

